# Possible to upgrade the glibc?



## sharsch (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi!

Is it possible to upgrade the glibc provided with the linux compat port? Currently there is 2.9 installed but a linux app I wanted to get running complains it needs >= 2.10. linux_base-f10 is installed.
Thanks for your advices.


----------



## jnbek (Jan 19, 2012)

I think the linux_base ports are woefully out of date, with Fedora 16 being out since November the ports should keep up with that, at least by a version or at the VERY most, two versions. I also think that the legacy f10 port should remain available, but there needs to be a stable release port too. Since things like the Steam Dedicated Server run great on the f10 port and would likely barf in your lap on an f16 port (Steam Dedicated Server has issues on recent builds of Arch Linux due to a glibc update.) There are going to be more and more Linux apps that will start having problems with f10 ports. My recommendation, if the port maintainer is here, is create a dual release cycle for the linux-base ports; an LTS that is the super-duper stable port (f10 or f12, etc) and a up to date port that mirrors the current release version (f16). So a user may choose which suits his application's needs best. Actually even a triple release isn't all too bad an idea; a Legacy (f10) for those old applications, an LTS (f12/f14) and Current (f16) for full backwards compatibility; since it is my belief is the reason the linux ports haven't been updated in 917 years. Anyways, that's my two cents on this matter.


----------

